
WD Announces PiDrive for Pi Day - bifrost
http://www.wdc.com/en/company/pressroom/releases/?release=22d07183-95f4-44de-a170-5c79659e9ddb
======
mchahn
OK, this is just silly. They clearly had to throw away some of the capacity to
get that number. Or am I am being duped?

~~~
trebor
I think you're right.

But I also think it has a USB3 adapter on the drive itself (straight
connection to the Pi USB) and an altered form factor to fit the Pi. The latter
is hard to tell from the description/photos, though.

~~~
bifrost
Yeah, I just noticed the USB connector, so thats another couple of bucks you
don't have to shell out for if you were just fitting a standard HDD, that
could be $5-10 depending on what you got.

------
bifrost
Sadly, the 320GB WD Blue 2.5 drive is $22 on Amazon, so its not even really a
good deal. When you consider the volume of the market its pretty gimmicky.
However, if this drive is actually lower power usage, it could be worthwhile
for certain types of embedded applications.

~~~
tzs
Do you happen to have a link for that?

I've found a WD Blue 3.5" 320 GB for $22 [1], but am not seeing any 2.5" for
less than $37. Those are SATA, so you'd need a USB to SATA adaptor. The
PiDrive is USB already.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Drive-
WD3200AAJ...](http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Drive-
WD3200AAJS/dp/B000Q85WOK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8)

------
DrScump
Purchase page:

[http://wdlabs.wd.com/products/wd-
pidrive-314gb/](http://wdlabs.wd.com/products/wd-pidrive-314gb/)

